# Childhood Immunisations help



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We have just been to the local clinic to see what we need to do regarding our 13 month old's immunisation program. He was up to date in the UK and at about this time he is due for his MMR and PCV. We knew that things are different in Spain but we have been left a bit confused and wondered if anyone know what is supposed to happen. We were told that his MMR will happen at 15 mon ths so no problem there but he has to have two PCV (pneumococcal) jabs, one next tuesday and one at 15 months. This will mean he will have had four PCV jabs after the 15 month one whereas in the UK he would only have had 3. The doctor at the clinic gave us an immunisation program card and this is where we got confused because nowhere on it does it mention a PCV jab. We know we have to purchase this jab from the chemist so we wondered if the card only mentions the program covered by the health service here and that the PCV is additional which is why we have to pay for it. Anyone with kids here know what should happen?


----------

